
The island of stone money (2010) - bookofjoe
https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2011/02/15/131934618/the-island-of-stone-money
======
dang
Related thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16985046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16985046)

